# Heat vs. Warriors



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

So is this our new "good luck" thing..Not making a thread at all?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat vs. GSW*

8-0 run to start the game! Yeah!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems to be working, 8-0 run to start the game. Shaq with the easy hoop, then he created a J for Dorell. Dorell finishes the layup from Wade and then Wade with a nice pull up banker. And good defense also - make them work for their buckets, they cant get open shots. Cmon boys, lets keep this up.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

It's Dorell Wright time! Riley finally got something right by letting him start. He's going to prove his doubters wrong now!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq with 21 assists and 51 turnovers on the year. Somebody tell this clown that he isn't Magic Johnson. Tell his fat *** no bounce passes!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq with 2 turnovers our last 5 trips down the court. I guess that he needs more shots?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Feed the ball to Dorell!
If we build up his confidence he can be incredible!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****, hope JWills ok...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah might as well play dorell now, i dont think we could be any worse so pat should not be scared to play him


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is hitting his FTs, hahaha!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> So is this our new "good luck" thing..Not making a thread at all?


If we win you're making the next one too :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dime from Ricky to Dorell. We are playin awesome. Just someone neesd to guard Jackson...hes lightin us up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the great hustle and gets rewarded for it.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Where are all the Heat fans? Nobody showing up in the game thread?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hustle by Dorell with the pass from Wade. Nice start by the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats with the commentators for the Warriors? Hes sayin that the GSW are playin at our tempo...then why do we have 32 points at the moment? Heat never score more then 20 in a quarter. Difference is we are shooting 70%.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> If we win you're making the next one too :biggrin:


:lol:

BTW, yahoo boxscore is wack. I'm watching the game on my computer and checking yahoo and look how they scored that line drive hook shot by Biedrins:

2:39 GS - Reverse dunk by A. Biedrins. Assist: B. Davis


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dorell and Wade are just gonna get better from here on! You guys here complain about the team and quitting, yet you are the ones quitting on the team when we haven't even seen Wade and Dorell play together! If Riley makes the right choices everything's going to be fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade
Cook 
Ricky
Dorell
Zo

Another new lineup by Riley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell is on fire. He's 8-10 going back to last game and his 2 misses were baseline jumpers that rattled around and spun out barely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JAckson is keeping them in the game.

Wade with the jumper!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

He had it in him all along! You better believe! It just takes some DW to make him DW2, lol!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Dorell and Wade are just gonna get better from here on! You guys here complain about the team and quitting, yet you are the ones quitting on the team when we haven't even seen Wade and Dorell play together! If Riley makes the right choices everything's going to be fine.


What's with all the people calling other people out lately. It's a busy time of year and with the superstitions people just want to sit back and see how it's going. Nobody quit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

39-30 Heat after 1

Thankfully the Warriors play little defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaoxia said:


> Where are all the Heat fans? Nobody showing up in the game thread?


Never fear, we're here! :rbanana:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was an excellent 1st quarter. With no Penny, we're a great fast break team!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wat the.. 39 points in the 1st?? didnt expect that .. we dont even score that many in a game...

End of 1st - D Wade with 10, D Wright with 9.

^ thats heat basketball we wana c, not 6 points in 4 quarters from shaquille o neal 
too bad dorrell will probly dispear by the end of the week ..
great game so far tho.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I'm sick because even though I'm upset about the JWill ankle all I can help but think is, "More minutes for Cook!!!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet drive by Dorell!

11 and 5 for him already.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, your comments sure looked really negative. I'm just saying we should say what we can do better instead of hating on all the nagetives. That's how teams go down the drain, keep blaming each other instead of lifting each other up. I'm not calling you out, just saying relax!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Warriors announcers are cracking me up because they're praising Wright and talking about how, "this is why Pat Riley had faith in him and drafted him."

If only they knew :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis with the dunk!

16 pt lead.

Wow, we're at 48 pts with just under 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NOOOO MY internet screwed up and now the game wont play...crap!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Well, your comments sure looked really negative. I'm just saying we should say what we can do better instead of hating on all the nagetives. That's how teams go down the drain, keep blaming each other instead of lifting each other up. I'm not calling you out, just saying relax!


Back when we only won 25 games in 2003 several of us posters were here keeping this forum alive. It's not just you. Some clown made a thread calling the rest of us "punks." People just need to chill and mellow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

someone plz tell me how to watch these games online~????
really wana c dorrell playy,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> The Warriors announcers are cracking me up because they're praising Wright and talking about how, "this is why Pat Riley had faith in him and drafted him."
> 
> If only they knew :lol:


That reminds me of last night when Doug Collins said that UD had been our most consistent player thhroughout the year :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. I'm really impressed with Dorell. This rotation is awesome:

PG: Jason Williams 31/Dwyane Wade 15/Daequan Cook 2
SG: Dwyane Wade 22/Daequan Cook 20/Ricky Davis 6
SF: Dorell Wright 15/Ricky Davis 25/Daequan Cook 8
PF: Udonis Haslem 34/Dorell Wright 12/Ricky Davis 2
C: Shaquille O'Neal 29/Alonzo Mourning 17/Udonis Haslem 2


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah...my bad, its back 

Nice 16pt lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. I'm really impressed with Dorell. This rotation is awesome:
> 
> PG: Jason Williams 31/Dwyane Wade 15/Daequan Cook 2
> SG: Dwyane Wade 22/Daequan Cook 20/Ricky Davis 6
> ...


Yeah, you and w2s called that lineup a while back. I gotta give it up to you two. I never expected Riley to actually play it. And it worked so well last night!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook's not hitting right now, but he sure is hustling


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> someone plz tell me how to watch these games online~????
> really wana c dorrell playy,


check your pm quickly


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We will remember the day Riley inserted Dorell in the starting line-up out of desperation. I love the amount of minutes he's giving him now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam, could you please send me a PM too? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey man, ive been calling for it 2! wheres my cred


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> We will remember the day Riley inserted Dorell in the starting line-up out of desperation. I love the amount of minutes he's giving him now.


Lets just hope he stays with it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Hey man, ive been calling for it 2! wheres my cred


:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet ball movement!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Warriors should be embarrassed for making us look this good on offense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good timeout by Riles. We were getting a little erratic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett with the bad shots. Riles should've taken another timeout there...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate to be the wet blanket, but Shaq came in and killed our game. Absolutely killed it.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Is D-Wade back?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ugh. Lame. Here's where we should be slowing things down IMO. Not keeping them fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warriors have now showed up to the game. Lets see how we respond. 

Impressed with Wade and Wright tonight. Now if Cook can join the party...wow...i may get a bit excited in my pants!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I hate to be the wet blanket, but Shaq came in and killed our game. Absolutely killed it.


Shaq was in there while we gained the 18 point lead, and he's been in there while it's been reduced to 12. Not him. Just some quick pullups that we shouldn't be taking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I didnt see the 1st couple of minutes of the game but this doesnt seem like a game where a front court of UD and Shaq or Zo is going to work that well.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't believe how great Riley's coaching has been in this game! He's making great subsitutions.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Is D-Wade back?


Nah, that was a dunk a year ago but he was barely able to just lay it in. And that missed layup just now would have been money in the bank a year ago.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq was in there while we gained the 18 point lead, and he's been in there while it's been reduced to 12. Not him. Just some quick pullups that we shouldn't be taking.


Well, we had an 8 point lead with Shaq I think. Zo played amazing and had 2 great blocks and we stretched it to 18 while Shaq sat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ouch, Jax got fouled but no call. Tough break for him but I guess that was a make up because Wade hasn't gotten that call tonight either.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We should be up by more than 13 points the way the two teams have been shooting. We should dominate them on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Dorell! Wade with the layup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well that was a terrible way to end the half...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. Unbelievable luck.

We should have been up by much more than 10 at the half. Credit the Warriors for ending the half well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Why does that garbage always happen to us?

Wade needs to hold that damn ball and not make a move with 17 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Once Ellis let that shot go, I think we all thought it was going in. Thats just the way this year has gone.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Once Ellis let that shot go, I think we all thought it was going in. Thats just the way this year has gone.


And last year. But it's happened far less this year than last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We still won the quarter - just hope we can keep this play up and not let them get it too close.

Thoughts at the half:-

Great play by Dorell. 11 pts on good shooting, hes taking the right shots. Hes playin smart and hittin the glass, exactly what we want him to do. Looks real comfortable in this uptempo game. His defense has been very good also.

Wade looks good, but im still not declaring him back. He doesnt have his usual lift, and hes still not gettin to the rim with as much ease as usual. But he'll get there, its early days yet. I mean the guy still has 18 and 6 in the half on 60% shooting - so maybe my standards are too high 

Cooks gone cold on his shot, but hes still hustling all over the court. 

Nice to see guys hustling and trying hard. This is what has been missing. The young blood is giving us a huge lift - guys are hungry tonight. Shaq will still grumble that he only has 3 shots, but hes hit all 3 and he hasnt been forcing the action. 

We played a great half, heres hoping for another!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade with 18 and 6. If he can play like this without his explosiveness, just imagine how good he can be once het gets his legs back under him. And that would make Dorell better at the same time, lol!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i went 0-2 making game threads. i figured lets not make a game therad at all, wait for the game to end, and then create one to discuss the game.

If we win, then Dwyane_Wade will continue making game threads. he has no choice.:biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JWill out for the 2nd half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ah crap. JWill's done for the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with the layup off another Wade assist.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Riley would have found a reason to bury Cook so at least there's a silver lining in that now he can't. In your face Riles!

Actually, if we didn't suck so much, Riley would have gotten away with his bull**** benching him after he had back to back awesome games against Boston and New Jersey and then didn't play for 3 games straight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ah crap. JWill's done for the night.


was he actually producing?

cuz if hes sucking like hes been this season, then i wont miss him. i rather see Quinn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Baron Davis for 3. Lead down to 6.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** God, **** Santa Clause, **** Sunsets, **** Rainbows...Life is so unfair


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn. two Warrior threes to start the half..not a good sign!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Dorell to UD for the wide open jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the tip in. Heat back up by 12


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell needs to stop that baseline move by Jackson. Itll get our centres in foul trouble everytime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Ricky to get to the line, smart.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No lead is safe against this team. It's kinda frightening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No travel on SJ there? load of crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That crowd boos every freaking call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Dorell again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warriors needa quit *****in, jeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to slow this down and get it to Shaq.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Baron is forgetting that Wade owns him over his entire career.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed w2s


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

god damn Stephen Jackson...

Lead under double digits, lets get it back in to shaq. To many stupid turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're missing a true PG right now. We're getting sloppy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Riley always goes to Ricky out of the timeout. Anybody else notice this? Ricky usually doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, DQ, Ricky and Dorell in the game. Lets hope that lineup continues to work well.

Dorell for 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DORELL FOR 333333!

Yeah baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They got Harrington at the 5. Zo cannot guard him. Get UD out there on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're ending this quarter very badly and giving them confidence heading to the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This rebounding is pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ahh dorell...u needa box out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the jumper.

91-82 Heat heading to the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Honestly, I kinda thought that Hudson half court shot would go in. I would not have been surprised at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Wade!

Alright, we still have a 9pt lead. Yeah its not 18, but it was never gonna stay that way.

Needa shut down Harrington and continue to move the ball. We should get this Win.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell's J looks like it's much improved


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Side Note: Dorell has a double double tonight with 16 and 10 at the end of the 3rd. Love that production, hope it gives his confidence a boost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with 16 and 10.

Wade again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WOW is all I can say


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stephen Jackson took 4 steps on that last play and no call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades J is money tonight. A thing of beauty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook for 3333333333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the hustle basket!

What a game hes having.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Dorell's earned himself a rotation spot :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell Yes!

Hustle And Tip!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell Wright looks like Stacey Augmon + Nique.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

18 AND 13 FOR DORELL, WOW. As a big fan, im real happy for him.

Hes playin great tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing what playing next to Wade does for Dorell's game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im lovin riles' rotation at the moment. Its smart, the way it shoulda been from the first few games of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too hard pass there by Dorell. Pick up the D guys.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky AND1!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis with the and1 off a great Wade pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Ricky.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

dammit Davis, smart passes. Cmon guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade. We're getting trapped into playing their game. Slow it down!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats the Wade we know and love. Wade to the line for 2.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I LOVE this line-up, sooo much talent!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade has had such a slow start to the season cuz of those shoes. They're ****ing ugly


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eric Reid jinxed us! :banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if Riley will go back to Shaq to try to slow this game down? He's been on the bench for a while now and we're getting a little sloppy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Wade drunk? Catch that ball, take a dribble, and make a strong move to the hoop. That lob was the stupidest thing I've seen all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're just giving this game away.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What an awful sequence. Wade gets the offensive foul against Azuibuike who was still sliding over, Ricky takes a random pullup, and Baron Davis drains a 3 that you could see coming 5 seconds before he shot it...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is going for a triple double in turnovers. Hot stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah we really are. Wade has 7 TO's, feels like all have come as hes been at point guard. We need someone to control the game. We are turning into a jump shooting team, we needa get to the hole. We need this one - cmon guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just as easily as they cut this lead, we can just as easily build this lead back up against their D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Like I said before, Riley always runs a play to Ricky out of the timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Wright. shotting 2 now


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Are you ****ing kidding me...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These damn free throws might cost us another game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is tense. We are playing well but we need to lift. Theyre gettin too many easy baskets and open shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We couldn't just call a timeout?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're freaking jinxed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow...Ellis...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It really hurts to lose a game like this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're finding new ways to lose each night. Amazing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is worse than the Atlanta game, even though unlike Atlanta, Golden State doesn't suck...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looked drunk this entire 4th quarter. He gave this game away.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! How is that possible? What a collapse!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Wow...Ellis...


Here's where we miss Posey. Remember last time we played the Warriors? Was Ellis in the game at the end? Nope. Why? Posey had already taken him out...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Wade looked drunk this entire 4th quarter. He gave this game away.


He played the entire game basically. Not his fault...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe the luck...amazing luck for the Warriors. 21-4 run...wow...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade has to take over when there coming back..He didnt..Another Day Another Loss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

huge 3 for davis


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Davis banks the 3 in on accident. Jeez. We weren't even this jinxed last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A 3 off the backboard. My goodness...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baron banks it in for 3...we seriously must be jinxed


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade has to take over when there coming back..He didnt..Another Day Another Loss


You can't possibly put this on Wade...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I am very disappointed about this collapse. But you know what makes me feel good? That Riley is finally playing Wright and Cook. Let them play together with Wade a few games and we'll have a killer offense. We'll have to work on defense though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> You can't possibly put this on Wade...


As great as Riley's rotations were the 1st 3 quarters, I think he stayed with the same lineup for too long in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This hurts...really really hurts...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

One game closer to DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Amazing!!!


More like ridiculous. I watched the Warriors do this to Sacramento, but come on. Just all of a sudden draining contested 3s? Not cool.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> As great as Riley's rotations were the 1st 3 quarters, I think he stayed with the same lineup for too long in the 4th.


With no JWill and Smush, Wade had to be in there. It would've been a disaster with Quinn. He's mainly a half court PG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami sports is officially in shambles. I thought the Heat would bail me out of my misery.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Cook you cant drible behind teh back, stop trying!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Miami sports is officially in shambles. I thought the Heat would bail me out of my misery.


I can't fault our team here. Just crappy *** luck.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> You can't possibly put this on Wade...


Are you for real? He had 3 turnovers and about 4 missed jumpers and a crucial missed free throw and pissed away an 8 point lead. The ball was in his hands. He's the leader on this team. He didn't get the job done and it's another one for the L column. Simple as that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> You can't possibly put this on Wade...


33 and 10 assists on good shooting (11-23) and 11-12 from the line? Course its not Wades fault. If JWill coulda played - we woulda won. We shoulda won this. Agreed that Riley stayed with the same lineup too long. Cook wasnt shooting well tonight, so we shoulda gone with Shaq or Zo IMO.

Really tough loss - but it was a step in the right direction


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> You can't possibly put this on Wade...


When you get paid like Wade/shaq do, i put it on em..I cant put it on shaq anymore b/c i dont expect it, but from Wade i do..He's gotta take over..He passed teh ball up way to many times when we needed him to shoot..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Are you for real? He had 3 turnovers and about 4 missed jumpers and a crucial missed free throw and pissed away an 8 point lead. The ball was in his hands. He's the leader on this team. He didn't get the job done and it's another one for the L column. Simple as that.


I'll have to look up his minutes played, but it had to be something like 46. On the second night of a back to back? Just bad luck to lose JWill to something that he would've played on had it been the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'll have to look up his minutes played, but it had to be something like 46. On the second night of a back to back? Just bad luck to lose JWill to something that he would've played on had it been the playoffs.


Well I'm not saying that he doesn't have a good excuse. That still doesn't mean it's not his fault. Excuse or not it all translates as another loss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> With no JWill and Smush, Wade had to be in there. It would've been a disaster with Quinn. He's mainly a half court PG.


I'm not talking about Wade at the point. Im talking about going with the same 5 throughout all the sloppyness in the 4th. Try getting Shaq in and seeing if we could slow things down and play our style of basketball. Instead we stayed small and tried to play their game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'll have to look up his minutes played, but it had to be something like 46. On the second night of a back to back? Just bad luck to lose JWill to something that he would've played on had it been the playoffs.


When your 4-13 now 14, your season is about on the line pretty soon..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont blame Wade at all. I dont even blame Shaq tonight - he did his job. He shoulda played more coz they couldnt stop him. It was a group effort and we didnt do the job in the finish. We led the whole game but blew it, and sometimes that happens.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> When you get paid like Wade/shaq do, i put it on em..I cant put it on shaq anymore b/c i dont expect it, but from Wade i do..He's gotta take over..He passed teh ball up way to many times when we needed him to shoot..


45:14 minutes played for DWade. He played the entire second half. At PG, no less (and he's already stated he prefers not to play PG because it wastes his energy). On the 2nd night of a back to back. He put up great stats, and was completely exhausted by the end. He's only human, and unless you'd like to blame him for his own mortality...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> I dont blame Wade at all. I dont even blame Shaq tonight - he did his job. He shoulda played more coz they couldnt stop him. It was a group effort and we didnt do the job in the finish. We led the whole game but blew it, and sometimes that happens.


Yeah its okay, we'll win another..hopefully we'll win one more before teh seasons over :sad:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

anyone know when teh draft lottery is?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> When your 4-13 now 14, your season is about on the line pretty soon..


I wouldn't be concerned about that until January. We're a more talented team than last year. We just need to mesh, i.e. get DWade back to form. He's a work in progress as of now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 45:14 minutes played for DWade. He played the entire second half. At PG, no less (and he's already stated he prefers not to play PG because it wastes his energy). On the 2nd night of a back to back. He put up great stats, and was completely exhausted by the end. *He's only human*, and unless you'd like to blame him for his own mortality...


Is he flash is he?:biggrin:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The thing that bugs me above all is this: in the games in which we played good defense, our offense was just horrible; when we played good on offense our defense was terrible. It seems like we can't combine offense and defense for a game, it's always a tradeoff. They somehow need to get this fixed!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He needed to play it tonight but I think i've seen enough of Wade at the point in 4th quarters. It's just not working. He's forced to have to do too much. That's where JWill's struggles have hurt us a lot. Pat doesnt have much confidence in him and has rightfully so has none in Smush. Hopefully JWill is ready to go for the game in L.A.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is he flash is he?:biggrin:


He wasn't named after the superhero...\

Check that. He wasn't named after that superhero.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about that until January. We're a more talented team than last year. We just need to mesh, i.e. get DWade back to form. He's a work in progress as of now.


yes your right, espically being in the east that theres only 4 teams above .500. But you got to win games like these. HEck, you got to win games, doesnt matter what kind of games they are. Lets be serious, we're a pathetidc 4-14 and are starting to breakdown inside chemistry wise


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He wasn't named after the superhero...


No, i meant Flash as in thats your Id....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> No, i meant Flash as in thats your Id....


Oh OK gotcha. And yes, he's human, despite what we saw in the 2006 NBA Finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to hear Riley take responsibilty for going with that same 5 in the 4th quarter. Too bad he realized this after the game has ended.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

None of us are unaware at where we currently stand. But tonight offered reasons for hope. The emergence of Dorell tonight was a massive bright spot. 19 and 17 with 2 blocks? best game of his young career. Wade played terrific, yeh he tired down the stretch - but the guys coming off 2 surgeries, he hasnt got his whole conditioning back yet. 33 and 10 is still a great game by anyones standards. Davis had a decent game but was a bit too shot happy. Shaq looked reasonably sharp in the minutes he had.

Listen, guys, we played a great game. Golden State are a quality outfit and have a unique style of play. We did a great job matching them early, but we blew it down the stretch. Teams get hot and it happens. It sucks, but it happens.

We all know we are in danger of not making the playoffs, and that if we dont get our act together we will be out of contention soon - but there are signs of improvement. The guys were hustling tonight, we just didnt get any breaks.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yes your right, espically being in the east that theres only 4 teams above .500. But you got to win games like these. HEck, you got to win games, doesnt matter what kind of games they are. Lets be serious, we're a pathetidc 4-14 and are starting to breakdown inside chemistry wise


4-15 after tonight, but again, that will improve in due time. As long as DWade keeps getting better, we'll keep getting better.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow we were winning when I left work...and we managed to find a way to lose ANOTHER game

un****ingbelievable


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 4-15 after tonight, but again, that will improve in due time. As long as DWade keeps getting better, we'll keep getting better.


It's gotta be soon..And losses like these hurt, these could be the difference at the end of the season


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm only disappointed at Cook's first bad game in the NBA. I was seriously considering buying a Cook jersey but now I'm going to wait and see how it goes. This game is probably Riley's excuse to bench him.

If Riley had been playing Dorell from the start of the season we wouldn't be as bad as we are now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

That's the way! Let's be happy about our improvements. The biggest change has been Riley. Finally a game where I am not pissed off at his substitutions. He should have played Shaq a bit more though. And let's see what Wade, Dorell, Davis and Cook can bring in the next games. We have some great young talent.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Riley better play Wright consistnatly now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> *That's the way! Let's be happy about our improvements*. The biggest change has been Riley. Finally a game where I am not pissed off at his substitutions. He should have played Shaq a bit more though. And let's see what Wade, Dorell, Davis and Cook can bring in the next games. We have some great young talent.


Ahh this isnt youth basketball, this is the nba


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So whose up for the Dorell fan club? 

I cant believe he just dropped 19 and 17...thats massive numbers from a starting SF. If he can settle in at 12 and 7 by seasons end...wow...thatd be huge. A big if i know, but tonight - playing alongside Wade - was great to see.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ahh this isnt youth basketball, this is the nba


Where "young talents turn into stars" happens...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

BG44 said:


> So whose up for the Dorell fan club?
> 
> I cant believe he just dropped 19 and 17...thats massive numbers from a starting SF. If he can settle in at 12 and 7 by seasons end...wow...thatd be huge. A big if i know, but tonight - playing alongside Wade - was great to see.


Sign me up for it. I'd never lost my faith in him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

at least we have next years draft. right? we get a high pick and we can draft a young promising center. then with Zo gone and shaq getting less minutes, we'll have a team set for the future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if Riley looks at this great game by Dorell as a positive in that he may have found a permanent starter at SF or as a positive because he's just driven up his trade value.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It depends where we are picking. If we somehow make the playoffs, our pick goes to the TWolves. Looking at us at the moment - we are looking at a top 5 pick.

Beasley/Mayo/Rose would be amazing. Imagine Rose running the point with Wade alongside, Wright on the wing and Cook off the bench? Or we could go for a long term small ball lineup off Wade/Cook/Beasley/Wright/Haslem (we'd get killed...but be fun to watch haha).

Yeah we need a center, so if we are a top 10 pick - definately take Roy Hibbert or (depending on ur opinions) DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i still cant believe we were actually up by double digits during the game.:razz:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> I wonder if Riley looks at this great game by Dorell as a positive in that he may have found a permanent starter at SF or as a positive because he's just driven up his trade value.


Good question - after tonight, im hoping its the first one. We was very good tonight in help defense, hitting the jumper and moving without the ball. And hes a gazelle running the floor, so quick and athletic. He didnt make many mental errors and played with confidence. Wade really brings it out in him, its great to see.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> I wonder if Riley looks at this great game by Dorell as a positive in that he may have found a permanent starter at SF or as a positive because he's just driven up his trade value.


If he still wants to trade him after this game, he must be one of the worst GMs in the league. He wouldn't get anybody of great value for him and I am certain Dorell can be a borderline All-Star at least.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaoxia said:


> If he still wants to trade him after this game, he must be one of the worst GMs in the league. He wouldn't get anybody of great value for him and I am certain Dorell can be a borderline All-Star at least.


For Artest? We'd deal him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell is averaging as a starter:-

10.6 ppg
6.8 rpg
29.8 mpg

Not bad numbers for a starting small forward, really.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> For Artest? We'd deal him in a heartbeat.


No, I wouldn't. Call me crazy! But if we keep him you'll thank me in one or two years for rubbing in your faces what a great decisions it was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Dorell is averaging as a starter:-
> 
> 10.6 ppg
> 6.8 rpg
> ...


If Penny put up those numbers, Dorell would never see any time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Dorell is averaging as a starter:-
> 
> 10.6 ppg
> 6.8 rpg
> ...


compare that to Riles man-crush-- Penny


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No joke Gio, its crazy. What a waste of development. We all knew Dorell plays better with Wade:

Rileys quote from the Portland game:

_Riley said he decided to return to Dorell Wright as the starting small forward in order to give Wright the opportunity to play alongside Wade.

"When Dorell started all those preseason games, he never played with Dwyane or Shaq or anybody," Riley said.

"And even in the first four games of the season, Dwyane wasn't back. He plays pretty well with Dwyane. Dwyane gives him a lot of confidence."_

Its strange - if he thought that, then why didnt he leave him in to see how he produces once Wades back? He waits till Wades like 8 games into his comeback before Dorell even gets any burn...weird...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I wonder how pissed Shaq will be tomorrow. Only 21 minutes played. 13 points scored on 6-6 shooting. And we play small ball the whole 4th quarter while we blow a huge lead. :sadbanana:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think I could see smoke bellowing out of his ears while he sat on the pine.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think its inevitable. theres tension brewing btw Riley and Shaq. Theres going to be war in that locker room sooner or later


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> No joke Gio, its crazy. What a waste of development. We all knew Dorell plays better with Wade:
> 
> Rileys quote from the Portland game:
> 
> ...


I mentioned this about a month ago on one of the threads here. He always seems to play well next to Wade. Why did it take Riley so long to try this out? I got no freaking clue. Its not like the lineup that he was going with was working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I wonder how pissed Shaq will be tomorrow. Only 21 minutes played. 13 points scored on 6-6 shooting. And we play small ball the whole 4th quarter while we blow a huge lead. :sadbanana:


He's got reason to be mad about tonight. Even Riley said he made a mistake by not playing him much in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dorell Wright had the best game I've seen him have in ages, that's a huge positive, if we draft a center with our top 5 spot that is inevitable unless something huge happens, it'll be Wade/Cook/Wright/Hibbert? Great young team. Once again Riley not playing Shaq much in the last 2 quarters was bad.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Riley should step down and let Spoelstra take over the team for the season. Riles is a legendary coach obviously but I don't think he and this team are on the same page. And his player rotations makes me think all that gel he puts in his hair has seaped into his brain.

I'll probably get railed for this, but whatever. Not a fan of excuses.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

best game from dorell since that 21point, 7rebound,4ast, 4stl & 6 block game he killed the nets with last year.

career high 17 rebounds.. dude is the truth in the right system with confidence.. had to come let it be known, even though i already know the heat fans know whats up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i think its inevitable. theres tension brewing btw Riley and Shaq. Theres going to be war in that locker room sooner or later


Yup..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Riley should step down and let Spoelstra take over the team for the season. Riles is a legendary coach obviously but I don't think he and this team are on the same page. And his player rotations makes me think all that gel he puts in his hair has seaped into his brain.
> 
> I'll probably get railed for this, but whatever. Not a fan of excuses.


I agree with you, not because riley's a bad coach or anything, BUT b/c we need some kind of resurgence. That could get our blood pumping to get a younger coach..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I agree with you, not because riley's a bad coach or anything, BUT b/c we need some kind of resurgence. That could get our blood pumping to get a younger coach..


i remember Riley saying something after he retired the first time...like "sometimes, after a while, players start to tune out anything the coach says, and you need a new voice". thats when Stan Van Gundy came in. I agree with him that after losing so much--players stop paying attention. so far this season, it has the same ingredients (like before) for Riley to step down. though he did say he was coaching for another 2 years. who knows whats going to happen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i remember Riley saying something after he retired the first time...like "sometimes, after a while, players start to tune out anything the coach says, and you need a new voice". thats when Stan Van Gundy came in. I agree with him that after losing so much--players stop paying attention. so far this season, it has the same ingredients (like before) for Riley to step down. though he did say he was coaching for another 2 years. who knows whats going to happen.


Personally i think the only thing stoping him really from stepping down is the fact taht he steped down a few years ago, the media will look at him as always giving up on htis team when they stunk.but thats just my opinnion


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When Riley leaves, that team will realize how much he meant to our success...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ true dat.

but also, if i was in rileys position i'd be hesitant to step down too, after he got ripped by just about everyone for leaving the team once it started falling the last time.


----------

